# Kiwi does Dallas/Fort Worth



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey guys

Am thinking about stopping into Dallas Fort Worth on the way back from the MMH herf in Florida and was trying to gauge interest in a herf.

I am looking at Monday 11th Feb getting into to DFW about lunchtime and leaving lunchtime Tuesday. I can push this back a day to Sunday (maybe)
but have mainly looked at Monday flights (there are some $$ differences too).

Sorry to be so vague but need to get tickets booked since it is only a couple of weeks away.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

As you know from PMs, I'm in and will be happy to do anything I can as far as planning, etc. 

Time to rock the house kiwi style...


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Honestly, the only real thing to see in Dallas is the airport as you fly in to Vegas for a really good time! In otherwords, skip the whole Dallas scene and come to Las Vegas


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Am thinking about stopping into Dallas Fort Worth on the way back from the MMH herf in Florida and was trying to gauge interest in a herf.
> 
> ...


If you come in Monday we'll hold a herf.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

croatan said:


> As you know from PMs, I'm in and will be happy to do anything I can as far as planning, etc.
> 
> Time to rock the house kiwi style...


Hell yeah!! 



Mowee said:


> If you come in Monday we'll hold a herf.


Excellent. Will JR and Bobby be able to come???:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Do Ft. Worth.
They are much more fun.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Do Ft. Worth.
> They are much more fun.


That's the truth! And Carlos speaks from experience


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Agreed, Fort Worth. We will have to get you one of the Del's Delights that Carlos craves oh so much. :cb

Kiwi, I will be at the herf and returning on Sunday.


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Or why not do BOTH? We have lots of fun in Dallas...heh


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Shows you how ignorant I am - i thought they were the same place.......doh!!

Obviously that is just the name of the airport. Would love to do both places but since i am only around for 24hrs it might be a bit of a mission.........


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Well mebbe we could comprimise with Arlington....tho there are a ton of us in Dallas, and only our side of the metroplex has Liga Privada #9s.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Fort Worth Smort Worth. I would rather be a knot on a log then red headed like a #$%# on a dog, from Fort Worth!!!

There is no verbal war here. You got to have something I want before you smack down Dallas. It is cheap talk like this that divides the state. 

Carlos is just being diplomatic because he is a stand up guy. The rest of these bottom feeders who call Fort Worth home and disparage the great city of Dallas disparage the great State of Texas. I personally will not tolerate it and do not plan on taking this laying down. Cause if I do Fort Worth would try to mount me!!!

"Two men enter, one man leaves." Prepare to be left in the Thunderdome!!!!

tt:cb


Strong letter to follow!!!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

ttours said:


> Fort Worth Smort Worth. I would rather be a knot on a log then red headed like a #$%# on a dog, from Fort Worth!!!
> 
> There is no verbal war here. You got to have something I want before you smack down Dallas. It is cheap talk like this that divides the state.
> 
> ...


umm errr...........be nice to meet you:chk


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Ya gotta understand....Dallas always comes first in DFW. The guys over in Fort Worth have an insferiority complex:r They are the Dallas Cowboys (albeit soon to be in Tarrant County), Dallas Stars and Dallas Mavericks...so you can see why the left side of our area wants attention.<g>

Course we killed a President here.

To give you background...the founder of American Airlines (from Ft Worth) used to pack a lunch whenever he had to go to Dallas so he wouldn't have to spend a dime over here. This goes way back.

Maybe we could compromise and make it Arlington.

Honestly it is easier to get to Dallas in the evening because you are going against the rush hour traffic.

But I think speaking as a Dallasite, our stores are better and we have lots more of em. (Tho I like Tobacco Lane on the Square.)


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Mowee said:


> Course we killed a President here.


Wow! you had to go all Grassy Knoll us, huh? Put the gun down and step out of the book depository. . .


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Mowee said:


> Ya gotta understand....Dallas always comes first in DFW. The guys over in Fort Worth have an insferiority complex:r


Life is too short to live (or herf) in Dallas 

In all honesty, one of my absolute favorite places to smoke a cigar is Javier's in Dallas. (But don't tell that to any of my friends in Fort Worth...)

Anyway, there are lots of great places around to smoke, whether it be Dallas, Fort Worth, Grapevine, Arlington, or wherever. Though I am becoming increasingly partial to the Irish bar right across the street from my office


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

croatan said:


> Life is too short to live (or herf) in Dallas
> 
> In all honesty, one of my absolute favorite places to smoke a cigar is Javier's in Dallas. (But don't tell that to any of my friends in Fort Worth...)
> 
> Anyway, there are lots of great places around to smoke, whether it be Dallas, Fort Worth, Grapevine, Arlington, or wherever. Though I am becoming increasingly partial to the Irish bar right across the street from my office


Yup you cannot beat Javiers...but there are plenty of places to smoke on both sides and in the middle of the metroplex. We'll figure it out.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Yikes - didn't mean to start a war.................I am happy to go where it suits the majority of the people. Will need to know pretty soon so I can organize some accommodation...........unless you can sleep at B&M's over there- or we have a big night and stay up all night :r

I had looked at the Best Western near the airport but can fit in with whereever it is deemed best to meet.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> umm errr...........be nice to meet you:chk


I make a bad first impression. Problem is the second impression is usually worse.
:tu

tt:cb


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> I had looked at the Best Western near the airport but can fit in with whereever it is deemed best to meet.


Oh then that settles it... Grapevine, TX, at the Tap In, Monday Feb. 11th, say around 4 pm to midnight. :ss It is 5 minutes from her hotel, it is in the middle, and we have wrecked it quite often. For reference, look at the previous post on Carlos and his dancing photos.:chk :chk :chk

:cb


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

BeagleOne said:


> Oh then that settles it... Grapevine, TX, at the Tap In, Monday Feb. 11th, say around 4 pm to midnight. :ss It is 5 minutes from her hotel, it is in the middle, and we have wrecked it quite often. For reference, look at the previous post on Carlos and his dancing photos.:chk :chk :chk
> 
> :cb


Sounds good - will get on to making the hotel reservation. Really looking forward to herfing it up Texas style. 
I can always be the impartial umpire between the Fort Worth/Dallas ''war"!!


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

I have put in and been approved to take the week of February 11 off. not only does this increase my chance of showing up to over 50% but allows me the latitude to stay out till 8:30 or maybe 9:00:tu

Most excellent

tt:cb


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

ttours said:


> I have put in and been approved to take the week of February 11 off. not only does this increase my chance of showing up to over 50% but allows me the latitude to stay out till 8:30 or maybe 9:00:tu
> 
> Most excellent
> 
> tt:cb


Most excellent - will you need special pills to keep you up??:r


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Most excellent - will you need special pills to keep you up??:r


Yes I will, they are called cocktail onions and I take them with about 5 oz. of gin straight up.:tu

tt:cb


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

ttours said:


> Yes I will, they are called cocktail onions and I take them with about 5 oz. of gin straight up.:tu
> 
> tt:cb


:r - I like you already!!!!:tu

I fear I need to introduce you to Chartreuse though..........no onions needed


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> :r - I like you already!!!!:tu
> 
> I fear I need to introduce you to Chartreuse though..........no onions needed


Maybe onions would make it taste better, though. Certainly couldn't hurt. u


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

croatan said:


> Maybe onions would make it taste better, though. Certainly couldn't hurt. u


Right........ double doses for you mister!!!


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

And one garlic stuffed olive. and a 3 hour Monte Christo. Finally, just maybe, huh?

tt:cb


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> :r - I like you already!!!!:tu
> 
> I fear I need to introduce you to Chartreuse though..........no onions needed


A chronicle of the 900-years of the Carthusian Monks, their economic plight through the centuries, and the secret manuscript that became Chartreuse Liqueur. I own it in paper back!!!

tt:cb


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

ttours said:


> A chronicle of the 900-years of the Carthusian Monks, their economic plight through the centuries, and the secret manuscript that became Chartreuse Liqueur. I own it in paper back!!!
> 
> tt:cb


I had better talk to them monks - I work for them and don't have it in paperback!!!!

Can I borrow yours:r


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

ttours said:


> Fort Worth Smort Worth. I would rather be a knot on a log then red headed like a #$%# on a dog, from Fort Worth!!!
> 
> There is no verbal war here. You got to have something I want before you smack down Dallas. It is cheap talk like this that divides the state.
> 
> ...


Aren't you from Frisco??



ttours said:


> I have put in and been approved to take the week of February 11 off. not only does this increase my chance of showing up to over 50% but allows me the latitude to stay out till 8:30 or maybe 9:00:tu
> 
> Most excellent
> 
> tt:cb


Why not just bring your wife so she can call everyone a "Sorry Ass Mother-F*cker" and take pictures of me bending over? :r


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, well, well!!!

Big Mike. Hope this means finals are over and the groundhog is coming out of his hole. Hope to see you on the 11th.

Yes I do live in Frisco, kind of like Switzerland in this Dallas Ft.Worth battle.

On guarde'

tt:cb


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

If Mike is coming, we might need to have something in reserve to defend him from other patrons the might happen to be there. :hn Maybe Rob or James can pack some heat for the night. :ss :cb


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

BeagleOne said:


> If Mike is coming, we might need to have something in reserve to defend him from other patrons the might happen to be there. :hn Maybe Rob or James can pack some heat for the night. :ss :cb


:gn The closest I get to packing some heat is a hot water bottle!!:r


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Long story, but I think I have the pictures to tell the tale. :cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

BeagleOne said:


> Long story, but I think I have the pictures to tell the tale. :cb


I see a slide show--a walk down mammary lane if you will--at the herf in our future


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

croatan said:


> I see a slide show--a walk down mammary lane if you will--at the herf in our future


You had me at slide show!!!:tu

tt:cb


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

ttours said:


> You had me at slide show!!!:tu
> 
> tt:cb


Perhaps a montage.

Montages sound sexier than slideshows.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> Perhaps a montage.
> 
> Montages sound sexier than slideshows.


Montage - An art form consisting of putting together or assembling various smaller pieces to create a larger work

We are no art work and you my have smaller pieces but I shall remain the larger work.

In short I am hearing, "LIGHTS CAMERA ACTION!!!" I assume James will again play the role of the fluffer!!:r

tt:cb


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

We should have a DFW party bus herf - it can just drive around and pick everyone up, drive around some more, then drop everyone off. Then we could drink all we wanted and nobody could bitch about Dallas v Fort Worth 2008 [06-9407].

The only problem I see is the lack of cocktail waitresses/hot patrons...


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> We should have a DFW party bus herf - it can just drive around and pick everyone up, drive around some more, then drop everyone off. Then we could drink all we wanted and nobody could bitch about Dallas v Fort Worth 2008 [06-9407].
> 
> The only problem I see is the lack of cocktail waitresses/hot patrons...


It is called a pubcrawl and we did that for 13 years in Austin. The last year of the crawl it was picked up by a local radio station and they sponsored 13 buses. That is a lot of people getting picked up and dropped off. We used to charge $10 a person. Do that today!!

One more time on February 11, 2008 for Mikey

tt:cb


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

There is a cigar crawl done every post-Thanksgiving. 

So who is on board for the Kiwi Herf on the 11th at Tap In?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> There is a cigar crawl done every post-Thanksgiving.
> 
> So who is on board for the Kiwi Herf on the 11th at Tap In?


Only if Trudy EITHER dances on the table or Karaokes...

Count me in.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

You fellas better be ready, as I'm moving up north in June. We haven't decided on a house but I'm sure it will be in Frisco.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

rack04 said:


> You fellas better be ready, as I'm moving up north in June. We haven't decided on a house but I'm sure it will be in Frisco.


We could be neighbor's or better yet, buy my house and I will live with James :tu

tt:cb


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> There is a cigar crawl done every post-Thanksgiving.
> 
> So who is on board for the Kiwi Herf on the 11th at Tap In?


Count me in as 1, yes sir please!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

ttours said:


> We could be neighbor's or better yet, buy my house and I will live with James :tu
> 
> tt:cb


Now that's a plan!

Looking forward to the herf...bring on the Kiwi!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Since it looks like Grapevine is going to be the most central and advantageous location, here's another place we might want to consider. A friend just told me about it today. Sounds like it could be a very nice venue. They have a private cigar room for up to 12. So far, it appears that we won't have any more than that, so it could be a good option.

http://www.ferrarisrestaurant.com/g_privateevents.html


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

This is twice you have been state side and I can't get my shit together to see you. Coming to shack herf? I guess when A Lizzard Bits gets a little older I will pack the fam in the suitcase and head to the land off the Kiwi.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

croatan said:


> Now that's a plan!
> 
> Looking forward to the herf...bring on the Kiwi!


yeeehhhhaaaaa!!



croatan said:


> Since it looks like Grapevine is going to be the most central and advantageous location, here's another place we might want to consider. A friend just told me about it today. Sounds like it could be a very nice venue. They have a private cigar room for up to 12. So far, it appears that we won't have any more than that, so it could be a good option.
> 
> http://www.ferrarisrestaurant.com/g_privateevents.html


I'm easy..........well you know what i mean



germantown rob said:


> This is twice you have been state side and I can't get my shit together to see you. Coming to shack herf? I guess when A Lizzard Bits gets a little older I will pack the fam in the suitcase and head to the land off the Kiwi.


I know Rob, not bloody good enough.
Would love to have you over here. Get packing!!:tu


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

croatan said:


> Since it looks like Grapevine is going to be the most central and advantageous location, here's another place we might want to consider. A friend just told me about it today. Sounds like it could be a very nice venue. They have a private cigar room for up to 12. So far, it appears that we won't have any more than that, so it could be a good option.
> 
> http://www.ferrarisrestaurant.com/g_privateevents.html


Looks like it seats 8-18, from the website. The room looks awesome, looks like the food is a pretty pricey though...


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> Looks like it seats 8-18, from the website. The room looks awesome, looks like the food is a pretty pricey though...


Looks like it has to be reserved as well?

Is the list as follows of attendees?

1. Croatan
2. Beagle One
3. TTours
4. Mikeyj23
5. Mowee
6. Kiwi

Anyone else?


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Where are we doing this? Tap Inn? I cannot stay late because I fly to Mexico the next day for work. Also what time are we starting? I'd prefer earlier like around 4pm cuz traffic sucks after that.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Mowee said:


> Where are we doing this? Tap Inn? I cannot stay late because I fly to Mexico the next day for work. Also what time are we starting? I'd prefer earlier like around 4pm cuz traffic sucks after that.


I like the early start as well. I hate being anywhere near Ft. Worth once the sun goes down. Men like me become become targets after dark, from all the early release felons from the Ft. Worth jails.

Just a thought as safety is always first on my mind:ss

tt:cb


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

ttours said:


> I like the early start as well. I hate being anywhere near Ft. Worth once the sun goes down. Men like me become become targets after dark, from all the early release felons from the Ft. Worth jails.
> 
> Just a thought as safety is always first on my mind:ss
> 
> tt:cb


Trudy, just remember that it is still legal to walk down the streets of FW with your gun in the holster in plain sight. If it isn't, we can always hit up James for his legal services.

4 pm is a designated start time. I can pick up Kiwi on my way up there. Have we decided between the two locations? I perfer Tap In, but am open to wherever.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

BeagleOne said:


> Trudy, just remember that it is still legal to walk down the streets of FW with your gun in the holster in plain sight. If it isn't, we can always hit up James for his legal services.
> 
> 4 pm is a designated start time. I can pick up Kiwi on my way up there. Have we decided between the two locations? I perfer Tap In, but am open to wherever.


Location isn't a big deal to me. I thought the other place might be more cozy, so I just threw it out there, but the Tap-Inn is an old reliable. So that's cool.

Not sure if I can make it by 4:00, but I'll get out there as soon as I can.

Oh, and open carry is not legal in Texas (except, of course, on your own property). It is, however, perfectly legal in my home state of Arizona. :cb


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> Trudy, just remember that it is still legal to walk down the streets of FW with your gun in the holster in plain sight. If it isn't, we can always hit up James for his legal services.


James is a prostitute? I thought he was an attorney, oh sorry, my bad.:r

tt:cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

ttours said:


> James is a prostitute? I thought he was an attorney, oh sorry, my bad.:r
> 
> tt:cb


That's a fairly common confusion...


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

croatan said:


> Location isn't a big deal to me. I thought the other place might be more cozy, so I just threw it out there, but the Tap-Inn is an old reliable. So that's cool.
> 
> Not sure if I can make it by 4:00, but I'll get out there as soon as I can.
> 
> Oh, and open carry is not legal in Texas (except, of course, on your own property). It is, however, perfectly legal in my home state of Arizona. :cb


If no one else has an opinion, I'd vote for Tap Inn just based on cost, although the Ferrari club does look quite cozy. I can't make it at 4 either, but should be able to make it at 5:30 give or take 30 minutes.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

We'll be there around 4ish... waiting, smoking, chatting, smoking, drinking, smoking, eating, smoking... :ss


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> We'll be there around 4ish... waiting, smoking, chatting, smoking, drinking, smoking, eating, smoking... :ss


Sounds good to me. Looking forward to it at the Tap In. I assume attire will be resort casual, correct?

tt:cb


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

ttours said:


> Sounds good to me. Looking forward to it at the Tap In. I assume attire will be resort casual, correct?
> 
> tt:cb


No Trudy, you can not come into the bar wearing just a thong and pink tanktop. :r

Yes, casual is the way to go. :cb


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

BeagleOne said:


> Trudy, just remember that it is still legal to walk down the streets of FW with your gun in the holster in plain sight. If it isn't, we can always hit up James for his legal services.
> 
> 4 pm is a designated start time. I can pick up Kiwi on my way up there. Have we decided between the two locations? I perfer Tap In, but am open to wherever.


Thanks for that..........At least we will have met in Florida and recognise each other. 



BeagleOne said:


> No Trudy, you can not come into the bar wearing just a thong and pink tanktop. :r
> 
> Yes, casual is the way to go. :cb


Damn - I was gonna wear that - better go repack my bag:r


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Heh No he was only kidding...the thong and tank top are fine.:r
Michelle I'll bring you a Liga Privada #9....cuz you can't get em in Ft Worth.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> No Trudy, you can not come into the bar wearing just a thong and pink tanktop. :r
> 
> Yes, casual is the way to go. :cb


So what am I supposed to do now, go naked? I do that and everyone will think Mikey and I planned to dress alike. :tu

Where is the surprise in that?

maybe I will rent a tux as we will be in the presence of New Zealand royalty. Quite a step up from the Las Vegas lounge lizards I usually am seen with.

In fact I may bring an escort. He does not get out much and sunlight hurts his eyes.

tt:cb


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

ttours said:


> So what am I supposed to do now, go naked? I do that and everyone will think Mikey and I planned to dress alike. :tu
> 
> Where is the surprise in that?
> 
> ...


Royalty!!! does that mean you will bow to me!!:r


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Royalty!!! does that mean you will bow to me!!:r


Of course my lady!!

tt:cb


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

ttours said:


> Of course my lady!!
> 
> tt:cb


Lady!! 
Obviously you don't know me!!:r


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Day before the herf bump...

All are welcome. Any last minute additions?

Done packing the travel humidor. I just hope that the Kiwi's and the Beagle's palates aren't too badly burned out after MMHIII!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> Day before the herf bump...
> 
> All are welcome. *Any last minute additions?*
> 
> Done packing the travel humidor. I just hope that the Kiwi's and the Beagle's palates aren't too badly burned out after MMHIII!


Me?
Man do I wish.
I know you guys will show Michelle a great time and a memorable one as you always have with me.
You guys enjoy, while my head still tries to recover.
Amazing how hang overs last for days as you near 50.:r


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Tap Inn better have the KU/Texas game on! Ttours and I might have to secede to a different location if they don't...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> Tap Inn better have the KU/Texas game on! Ttours and I might have to secede to a different location if they don't...


Oh crap!!!
Tap Inn + Mikey = Oh Crap!!!:r


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Me?
> Man do I wish.
> I know you guys will show Michelle a great time and a memorable one as you always have with me.
> You guys enjoy, while my head still tries to recover.
> Amazing how hang overs last for days as you near 50.:r


Tap Inn isn't going to be the same without you, Carlos. We'll all have a couple of drinks in your honor, though


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

croatan said:


> Tap Inn isn't going to be the same without you, Carlos. We'll all have a couple of drinks in your honor, though


Here here - actually lets make it six drinks!! (although I did have several shots of rum with ya yesterday Carlos)

Tony is picking me up in half an hour - I'll be the old broad thats with him.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll be headin out here in a jiff. Can't wait to see y'all!


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Sorry, I can't make it Michelle. I would have loved to meet the Kiwi.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Sorry, I can't make it Michelle. I would have loved to meet the Kiwi.


Would have love to have met you too Reggie!! Maybe you can make it to MMHIV in NZ next year!!

Had a great time at the Tap Inn with the boys tonight. Had some wonderful cigars - ones even older than me!!:tu

Thanks Tony for picking me up and James (and the bitchy gps - go right - I said right) for dropping me off!!

The night wasn't complete without Marmite and Chartreuse!!

Thanks for the cigars you gifted me guys - much appreciated. I will remember you when i smoke them back home. (Yay she says - Frank bought me some Java wafers!!)

Sorry to have missed you Trudi/Mark - hope things are OK with the little one.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Glad you made it to Texas safe Michelle. Sounds like another GREAT night!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Had a blast. Just got home. Will post more in the morning.

Thanks for a great herf, guys.


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

croatan said:


> Had a blast. Just got home. Will post more in the morning.
> 
> Thanks for a great herf, guys.


Yeah I want to see all the pictures.:r

It was a blast. I am off to the airport....maybe see the Kiwi there again.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Mowee said:


> Yeah I want to see all the pictures.:r
> 
> It was a blast. I am off to the airport....maybe see the Kiwi there again.


I'll look out for you Frank!

Thanks again for your generosity last night. Safe travels if I don't see you.


----------



## Ms. Detroit (Dec 31, 2007)

Kiwi hope u have a great time. Can't wait until I see u again. Safe travels home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:chk


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Michelle,
When are you heading back?
Wife should be trying to pick up your camera today.
How dare you insult me by leaving money for shipping!!!
I knew those guys in DALLAS (they get offended by that - they want you to say Ft. Worth :r) would show you a great time.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Ms. Detroit said:


> Kiwi hope u have a great time. Can't wait until I see u again. Safe travels home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:chk


Great to meet you too Lesley!! Make sure you keep Booker in line and I will see you both in Auckland this time next year!!:tu

(Have ya got used to the cold again yet??)


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Sounds like you guys all had a great time! Wish we could have been there. Alas, we are braving the cold back home.


----------



## Ms. Detroit (Dec 31, 2007)

I hate the cold I can't wait to move to a warmer climate. Snow and cold are not for me :hn


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Michelle,
> When are you heading back?
> Wife should be trying to pick up your camera today.
> How dare you insult me by leaving money for shipping!!!
> I knew those guys in DALLAS (they get offended by that - they want you to say Ft. Worth :r) would show you a great time.


Hey - leaving my camera was my stupidness - i wasn't gonna let you pay for that mistake!!

The boys did show me a great time....although I never got to play with James's pistol!! :r

Here are some pics I took (with my disposable camera)


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Frank -you had already left..........Mexico was calling:tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Frank -you had already left..........Mexico was calling:tu










Thanks again guys - I appreciate you guys coming out on a Monday night to have a couple of drinks and smokes with me. It was great smoking cigars older than me!!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

glad you had a good trip Michelle. But girlie, I am SOOO bummed I wasn't around when you were doing LA. Would have loved to have had a chance to sit with you.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

EvanS said:


> glad you had a good trip Michelle. But girlie, I am SOOO bummed I wasn't around when you were doing LA. Would have loved to have had a chance to sit with you.


That would have been great Evan - Murphys Law as we say!!:hn
Ended up sitting in my hotel room.............alone!!:c
Think I should have hung around with these guys another night!!:cb:al


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

You're always welcome back to Texas, Michelle!!! :cb


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

BeagleOne said:


> You're always welcome back to Texas, Michelle!!! :cb


Thanks Tony - Will love to come back and hang with you guys again. Of course ...you guys are more than welcome to make the journey downunder as well!!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Ended up sitting in my hotel room.............alone!!


Hopefully at least it wasn't a Marriott Hotel, so you could smoke:ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

EvanS said:


> Hopefully at least it wasn't a Marriott Hotel, so you could smoke:ss


The Marriott and I are having issues at the moment:gn

It was the best western but a non smoking room!! (damn cigarette smokers!)


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Kiwi Michelle,

I noticed in the pictures the absence of anything nice. Surely there is at least one picture of the queen of the ball. Please do not leave us with an assortment of burly men shots.

This way I will recognize you in airports and five star hotels:tu 

Looking forward to your next visit

tt:cb


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

ttours said:


> Kiwi Michelle,
> 
> I noticed in the pictures the absence of anything nice. Surely there is at least one picture of the queen of the ball. Please do not leave us with an assortment of burly men shots.
> 
> ...


I think Tony took some pics but there were plenty of me (in various states of inebriation!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> I think Tony took some pics but there were plenty of me (in various states of inebriation!!


Before or after the dancing on the table?


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

floydp said:


> Before or after the dancing on the table?


Michelle is a lady, the dancing on the table was all that man ho, Mikey! 
Sad ti hear you had to go alone.

tt:cb


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

floydp said:


> Before or after the dancing on the table?


What goes on tour - stays on tour!!



ttours said:


> Michelle is a lady, the dancing on the table was all that man ho, Mikey!
> Sad ti hear you had to go alone.
> 
> tt:cb


Well "lady" is not something that i get called......but you are right - that Mikey is all trouble


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

What no pics of Kiwi? What gives??? :ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

RJT said:


> What no pics of Kiwi? What gives??? :ss


Thats the way I like it!!:tu


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

ttours said:


> Michelle is a lady, the dancing on the table was all that man ho, Mikey!
> Sad ti hear you had to go alone.
> 
> tt:cb





Kiwi Michelle said:


> What goes on tour - stays on tour!!
> 
> Well "lady" is not something that i get called......but you are right - that Mikey is all trouble


Excuse me? I am an UPSTANDING member of society and CS. I am a fantastic guy. Assholes. Shit, I'm drunk.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> Excuse me? I am an UPSTANDING member of society and CS. I am a fantastic guy. Assholes. Shit, I'm drunk.


Good on ya Mikey - good to hear you are hitting the juice!


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> Excuse me? I am an UPSTANDING member of society and CS. I am a fantastic guy. Assholes. Shit, I'm drunk.


you had me at Asshole!!

tt:cb


----------

